
Law and disorder – Judge OKs warrant to reveal who searched a name on Google - bigbugbag
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/03/judge-oks-warrant-to-reveal-who-searched-a-fraud-victims-name-on-google/
======
bigbugbag
Copy of the warrant is here:
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3519211-Edina-
Police...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3519211-Edina-Police-
Google-Search-Warrant-Redacted.html)

